# OC revamp



## GesuGesu (Apr 30, 2017)

I wanted to get back into drawing anthros as well as clean up and revamp my first few furry OC designs now that I have a bit of breathing space in my schedule.

... And it turned into its own little mini world!! I usually don't think too hard about character backgrounds or details, but I had this idea that I wanted to do a Phantom Thief setting (sorta like D.N. Angel or Magic Kaito)

Probably want to keep it mainly SFW (and NSFW comics on the side)






*thx to Aivi for headcanoning things for me so I didn't have to think as hard, as well as coming up with Niles' name.


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 30, 2017)

This sounds adorable! I would read this!


----------



## exobiologickitten (Apr 30, 2017)

this looks awesome so far! I'm excited to see how you go with it! That first character dressed in purple is so cute!


----------



## GesuGesu (Apr 30, 2017)

WEE WOO WEE WOO THE POLICE ARE HERE!





Best not to end up with the dog as your interrogator.


----------



## CorgiButt (Apr 30, 2017)

I love this so much!!


----------



## MikaKoinu (May 1, 2017)

I love Earls design. He looks really cool and handsome.


----------



## GesuGesu (May 1, 2017)

MikaKoinu said:


> I love Earls design. He looks really cool and handsome.


thank you!


----------



## KittenCozy (May 1, 2017)

These are some _really_ nice designs! Do you have drawings of their previous designs for comparison?


----------



## CorgiButt (May 2, 2017)

I agree! I want to see where they came from!


----------



## GesuGesu (May 3, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> These are some _really_ nice designs! Do you have drawings of their previous designs for comparison?





CorgiButt said:


> I agree! I want to see where they came from!



I only have the cat's old design.


----------



## GesuGesu (May 4, 2017)

^.^ comic


----------



## GesuGesu (May 17, 2017)




----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 17, 2017)

GesuGesu said:


>


Omg haha this is great. I LOVE IT AHHH!!!


----------



## GesuGesu (May 18, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Omg haha this is great. I LOVE IT AHHH!!!


ty


----------



## GesuGesu (Jun 3, 2017)




----------

